# Welsh Insults



## el_starkos (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/welsh


NSFW!


----------



## llantwit (Oct 20, 2006)

That's not work safe you twat.  
Please edit the post to say that!


----------



## el_starkos (Oct 20, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> That's not work safe you twat.
> Please edit the post to say that!




Try doing some work instead then.


----------



## llantwit (Oct 20, 2006)

You are my boss, and I claim my £5!


----------

